# Circuit City Closing's



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I just saw and ad on TV saying Cameras and I think lens as well are 30% off. I wonder if 30% off is cheaper than B&H or Adorama?

dick


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

This has been going on for awhile now Dick. From what I hear, you will have a hard time finding much anymore. 
James


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I went into the CC on I-10 at Uvalde the other day. Man what a mess. It looked like an abandoned warehouse with boxes stacked everywhere. I guess they brought the inventory onto the showroom floor.

The DVD/BluRay area had been wiped out. I didn't see anything worth messing with.

I guess the question is 30% off what? 
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't think CC ever carried any good lenses to begin with. I'm pretty sure they only carried the low-end plastic stuff. Same for best buy.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Speaking of getting deals why don't we pay sales tax to B & H ? Not that I'm complaining or anything. Is it because of the state they are in?

This is what is stated by BH Photo







*Sales Tax *

If the order is shipped within New York State , the law requires that local sales tax be added to the order total including the amount of the shipping charge. If you have resale or tax exempt status, please make your order by Phone, Fax or E-Mail, since we do not have this option available on our web site as of this time.
We do not collect tax for orders shipped out of New York State. Purchases in our store are subject to an 8.375% local sales tax. This tax is not a VAT, and cannot be recovered by non-USA visitors when returning home.


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

sandybottom said:


> Speaking of getting deals why don't we pay sales tax to B & H ? Not that I'm complaining or anything. Is it because of the state they are in?
> 
> This is what is stated by BH Photo
> 
> ...


They ony do business in New York, so they only have to collect New York sales tax. IN fact it would be illegal for them to collect any other state's sales tax, since they are not authoirzed to do so.


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*My Thoughts*

My brand new D80 (purchased there) is on the way to Nikon right now. They have signs everywhere that says "ABSOLUTELY NO REFUNDS OR EXCHANGES."

MT...we too went to the one off Uvalde last Saturday...It was a mess for sure and I doubt it got much better. They had a couple nice Cannon rigs, but the Nikon stuff was long since gone. My fiancee talked me into going to the one at Dearbrook and they had a lot of stuff left. Unfortunately the only D80 kit they had left was the display. That's the one I ended up with. 637.00 drive out. They had several D90 kits left for 1,039.00. I just couldn't swing that.

After searching and pricing used cameras for the past four months, I jumped on the D80 because I could never find a deal on one used let alone new. Most all of the used 80's I looked at were in the 650.00 - 750.00 range.

Deals are to be had I reckon, but the no return thing in looking hindsight should have steered me away.

My .02

Dale


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, Dale. I think you will get a lot of good shooting in with that camera.
Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dale, I agree with Mike, very nice camera. I am sure once its working properly it will be awesome.
BTW Good to see ya on the forum. I had been wondering where you had gone to.
That trick to the thermostats you told me about on my outboard is still doing great.


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*MT and Gazer*

MT...yeah it'll be great once it comes back home. Like giving a kid a box of candy to hold onto for a couple of days with explicit instructions: "DON'T EAT THEM OR THE BOX WILL EXPLODE." You come back in two days and that little fart has powder burns on his cheeks and bandaged fingers!

MT...you been in Channelview long? Born and raised here. Work here now, but reside a little further North now.

Gazer...Yeah I am really looking forward to it. I used to be a huge photography buff in the 80's. My Japan bought Minolta Maxim 3000 with all the great lenses fell to an approaching cold front and mine and my brother's desire to outrun it to Panther Point in San Antonio Bay! I miss that camera!

Thermostats...let me guess, I told you to cut the centers out of em??? If you ever need any help, give me a shout. I'll trade ya outboard tips for digital camera tips. Sounds good to me.

Thanks a bunch fellas.

Dale


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> MT...you been in Channelview long? Born and raised here. Work here now


Channelview 22 years. Originally grew up in Highlands, then moved to Baytown (REL 1967). Worked for Gulf Oil/Chevron/Chevron Phillips for 33 years. Retired a year ago last Jan 31st.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

You got it Dale.



lazzer65 said:


> Thermostats...let me guess, I told you to cut the centers out of em??? If you ever need any help, give me a shout. I'll trade ya outboard tips for digital camera tips. Sounds good to me.
> 
> Thanks a bunch fellas.
> 
> Dale


----------

